# Other Arts



## marvelous65 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I was an art critic for a magazine for a while and in working on the column I interviewed many artists on their creative process.  Many of them looked to their creativity as a means to cultivate a relationship to the divine - to cultivate spirituality.  How does creativity work into martial arts outside of the instances of true geniuses in the martial arts who invent their own form?  I ask because I would like to incorporate martial arts training into my discipline but want to do so in a manner that is spiritually edifying.  Please help.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 21, 2015)

What does "spiritually edifying" mean?


----------



## marvelous65 (Mar 21, 2015)

Blindside said:


> What does "spiritually edifying" mean?


Nourishing to the soul.


----------



## Gnarlie (Mar 21, 2015)

The unity of mind, body and spirit that comes about through repeated practice of motions in a ritualised way with the aim of continuous improvement towards perfect unity is what provides spiritual nourishment to those who seek it. 

In terms of creativity, one takes the principles inherent in the ritualised motions and applies them in an improvised and creative way to situations outside of the ritual practice.


----------



## marvelous65 (Mar 22, 2015)

Gnarlie said:


> The unity of mind, body and spirit that comes about through repeated practice of motions in a ritualised way with the aim of continuous improvement towards perfect unity is what provides spiritual nourishment to those who seek it.
> 
> In terms of creativity, one takes the principles inherent in the ritualised motions and applies them in an improvised and creative way to situations outside of the ritual practice.



Thank you.


----------

